# PVR Extended Warranty Questions



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

The tuner 1 on my PVR 721 just went bad. It constantly pixellates and when I view the same channel on tuner 2 it is fine. I have had this unit for about 14 months. 

What is the best way for me to get an exchange for this defective unit?

Should I sign up for the Dish Extended Warranty for $1.99 a month? What about their premium extended warranty plan for $4.99 a month? Which one is best?

Is there anyway around the 30 day waiting period so that I can get my 721 exchanged immediately?

I appreciate any thoughts anyone has on this situation.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the 721 has a year warrenty. You might want to try that route? As for getting around the 30 day period, I am not aware of one. If there was, everyone would do it when their equipment went out rather than pay the 2 bucks a month. In my opinion work the slightly out of warrenty angle if that does not work then sign up for extended warrenty and wait. 

Be careful.. You might tip your hand, have the CSR log the issue and not be able to take advantage of the extended warrenty.. Hmmm know that I think about it, safe bet is. get extended warrenty.. Limp along for a month and then take advtange of it. 

This has flame war written all over it. :box:


----------



## shortiemcgee (Jul 31, 2003)

I was told by support that the $1.99 plan only gives you a discount of $20 if anything out of warrenty happens to your equipment.
The $4.99 plan will save you on shipping costs and give you a bigger discount to replace parts. 
I was VERY confused as to why I would pay $24 per year to save $20 if something went wrong and asked if I understood correctly. I was told 'yes' and that I should upgrade to new $4.99 warranty.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

shortiemcgee said:


> I was told by support that the $1.99 plan only gives you a discount of $20 if anything out of warrenty happens to your equipment.
> The $4.99 plan will save you on shipping costs and give you a bigger discount to replace parts.
> I was VERY confused as to why I would pay $24 per year to save $20 if something went wrong and asked if I understood correctly. I was told 'yes' and that I should upgrade to new $4.99 warranty.


WRONG CSR. The $2 a month warranty covers everything but shipping and thats free if you have CC autopay.

The $5 a month warranty covers on site labor with a small charge to discourage people from calling to change their remote batteries

Theres the one year warranty so your likely covered if your over a ear be noisey E KNOWS the tuners in the 721 are junk and fain constantly.......


----------



## makman (Dec 2, 2002)

I think the confusion is because if you are out of warranty and need a repair when you call, you get $20 off your first repair if you sign up for the warranty. Of course if you sign up, wait the 30 days, THEN get the repair, it is free. You may have no DISH for those first 30 days, depending in the problem.

Mitch


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree with Weejavadude. Sign up for the extended warranty and just suck up the next 30 days. Be warned though you will have to commit to the extended warranty for a certain amount of time. Can't remember if it's 6 months or a year.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I seem to recall it was a year, but I could be wrong.


----------



## makman (Dec 2, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> I seem to recall it was a year, but I could be wrong.


that's correct


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> WRONG CSR. The $2 a month warranty covers everything but shipping and thats free if you have CC autopay.


That's interesting ... when my 508 went bad I got a refurb replacement with no shipping charge (I have the extended warranty and CC autopay). But when the replacement 508 was DOA, I was charged $15 shipping! The "friendly" CS rep told me I was lucky I was only charged once for shipping. He didn't seem impressed that I really didn't want to have to pay shipping for a DOA receiver. :bang (A supervisor eventually did credit me back the $15 ...)

Anyhow, is free shipping with CC autopay an official policy, or just one of those things Dish is doing for at least the time being?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It takes 30 days for the warranty to take affect and you do not want to call them telling them there is an issue if you do not have the warranty yet and if you have had your receiver for over a year not waiting the 30 days.

The $1.99 warranty will work for most people but if you do not like having to do the labor involved with replacing the receiver such as a check switch, removal of old receiver and lnbf's, diagnosing the problem (lnbf's, wire, receiver, switch, signal) then you will want the $4.99 warranty.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

$2 a month is nothing if you think about what we all payed for some of the equipment we have. I recently added it, and even if I never need it atleast I know I'm covered for all receivers and switches


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

jrbdmb said:


> That's interesting ... when my 508 went bad I got a refurb replacement with no shipping charge (I have the extended warranty and CC autopay). But when the replacement 508 was DOA, I was charged $15 shipping! The "friendly" CS rep told me I was lucky I was only charged once for shipping. He didn't seem impressed that I really didn't want to have to pay shipping for a DOA receiver. :bang (A supervisor eventually did credit me back the $15 ...)
> 
> Anyhow, is free shipping with CC autopay an official policy, or just one of those things Dish is doing for at least the time being?


I've had the same experience EVERY TIME I need to have Dish send me a referb. I always have to argue and ask for a supervisor, before getting the shipping waived. 

I'm a CC autopay customer. I pay for an extended warranty, so why am I being charged for shipping?


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Bill D said:


> and even if I never need it


 If you never need it you will be the only DishNetwork customer in that situation 
I've had to 'need' it 4 times so far in 4 years.


----------

